# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Kabus-verkkokauppa

## Joonas Pio

Kabus/Koiviston Auto on avannut bussien varaosia myyvän verkkokaupan.

----------


## Madmax

> Kabus/Koiviston Auto on avannut bussien varaosia myyvän verkkokaupan.


Ihan mielenkiinnosta kuka ulkopuolinen tarvitsee Kabusin varaosia. Näytti olevan jäähdytin myynnissä ko tuotteeseen.

----------


## kalle.

> Ihan mielenkiinnosta kuka ulkopuolinen tarvitsee Kabusin varaosia. Näytti olevan jäähdytin myynnissä ko tuotteeseen.


On Kabus 2C:n jäähdytin. Sopii siis Volvo B58:iin. Sellaisia lienee ajossa hevosautoina, bändibusseina tms. vielä joitain.

----------


## Star 701

> On Kabus 2C:n jäähdytin. Sopii siis Volvo B58:iin. Sellaisia lienee ajossa hevosautoina, bändibusseina tms. vielä joitain.


Eipä nuo Kabusin osat oikein käy mihinkään muuhun, niin en ymmärrä sitä että minkätakia nuo on laitettu myyntiin.. Mutta kyllähän tuolla on myynissä myös semmoistakin tavaraa muunmuassa Volvoon, ja Scaniaan..

----------


## Karosa

> Mutta kyllähän tuolla on myynissä myös semmoistakin tavaraa muunmuassa Volvoon, ja Scaniaan..


Mutta kyllähän Volvoon ja Scaniaan ostetaan varmasti enemmän vara-osia kuin Kabusiin, sillä en tiedä ainuttakaan (ja ei varmasti olekkaan) muita yrityksiä, joilla olisi Kabusia käytössä. Mielestäni näitä kahta/kolmea asiaa ei siis voida verrata keskenään.

----------

